# Alternative Parenting Show-FamilyFertilityWeb-Using Ginefiv Clinic in Madrid? Re



## GemandKate (Jul 2, 2013)

Hi all!

New to this and first post!

My wife and I are looking into treatment options, were leaning towards egg sharing with London Womans Clinic, but haven recently attended their Parenting show on 21/09/13 we met Natalie Phillips-Drew. She explained about using the clinic in Madrid, it seems like the best option and financially for us our dream of having a family would be so much more achievable sooner! 

Just wondered if anyone had used Ginefiv, how did you find the process? 

Any help would be much appreciated, thanks guys!


----------

